# boost controller not working



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

So I installed my manuel boost controller yesterday and tried to crank up the boost but it didn't do anything. I'm stuck at 7.5 psi no matter what even if the boost controller is backwards. I watched the video on boostvalve.com and installed it the same but I'm not sure what's up. 
Here's a pic of the line I hooked it up to (before the mbc was hooked up):








Maybe the line is too long?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: boost controller not working (clifborder4fm)*

please describe how it is set up
what wastegate
what boost controller
etc.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: boost controller not working (TBT-Syncro)*

CXRacing T04E
CXRacing 38mm 8 psi wastegate (i believe) since I've gotten up to 8... but its weird I've gotten up to about 7.5 with the manuel boost controller but without it only goes up to 6 I believe.. 
Here's a picture of the setup:








wait... this might sound newwbish but in the picture what is the smaller purple piece (above the bigger mbc) for? I only installed the bigger one... wow I feel dumb








I needa go find that smaller piece.. haha


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: boost controller not working (clifborder4fm)*

K I found the little piece. Here is a picture of the 2 parts:








The small signs on the side say "arrow points toward wastegate actuator"
So I only installed the larger one but I'm pretty sure that the smaller one is only for my boost gauge..
And the nipple opposite side from where the arrow is pointing doesn't seem to be open for air to come in or out, I blew on it and no air would go through but the other 2 nipples on it flow air freely...
Anyway, so I think you hook up the line from the turbo compressor housing to the nipple that has no arrow pointing towards it and then the nipple with the arrow pointing towards it hooks up to the line going to the side of the wastegate.. and you ignore the small piece which I think is only for boost gauges which I already have hooked up:


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

First of all those vacuum lines need to be changed. Second, I borrowed one of those Ebay controllers from a friend one time, and no matter how it was hooked up it never increased any boost pressure. Spend some money on a good one and you wont(should'nt) have a problem.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I also like how you take your pictures of your BC on your Genetics homework, lol.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedDubVR6T420* »_I also like how you take your pictures of your BC on your Genetics homework, lol.

Haha sorry have a midterm tomorrow.
So the MBC is just junk you think then huh? Ya makes sense, some things confuse me about this boost controller though that maybe someone can explain to me:
When I turn in counterclockwise, which is supposed to lower boost, it makes it harder for air to go from the turbo compressor to the wastegate... haven't tested it on my car but wouldn't that raise boost because less pressurized air is able to escape the turbo...
And when I turn it clockwise, more boost, it just allows air to flow freely from the turbo to the wastegate...which is like what I had before, a line connecting the turbo to the wastegate without the manuel boost controller. 
Is it possible that they got the + and - sign mixed up?
Or is it that the more air that goes from the turbo to the wastegate, the more force keeps the wastegate closed allowing the turbo to boost more?
You think my boost line has alot to do with it too? Makes sunse since this thing I have now doesn't seem to hold boost at all.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

Ok so I talked to a friend and figured it out.
Before I had the mbc hooked up and it was just pressurized air flowing freely to the side of the waste gate, that air was HELPING to open the wastegate to its minimum boost level (spring rate) which is 6 psi for mine. 
When you hook up the mbc it reduces the flow of pressurized air to the side of the wastegate not helping it open to release the exhaust gases so it lets the turbo spool faster and produce more boost. And an ebc attaches to the top of the wastegate and adds pressure that actually pushes the spring back down for acuraccy and more boost.
I guess the only thing I am curious about is that what if I never had a hose connecting the side of the wastegate to the turbo compressor housing? at what psi would the exhaust on the wastegate finally open?
And as for my mbc pointing to the incorect direction to produce boost, my friend's mbc has the same thing.. so I guess its more common than I thought..
will go for test drive in a few hours. thanks for the info boostedDub


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

http://forums.nicoclub.com/zerothread?id=346138
read that. 
I have an ebay MBC and it works great
i'm at 12psi on an 8psi spring. no spiking either.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (broko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broko* »_http://forums.nicoclub.com/zerothread?id=346138
read that. 
I have an ebay MBC and it works great
i'm at 12psi on an 8psi spring. no spiking either. 

wow that link is amazing!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Will hook it up like that asap. The only thing I find weird about the diagram is that the top nipple of the larger piece is vented into the engine bay..
Excited to try it though! thanks for help guys


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

yeah, It kinda looked funny to me too. but air has to go somewhere since the spring pressure cant be adjusted to increase boost. so it works on the same concept as a bleed valve.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (broko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broko* »_yeah, It kinda looked funny to me too. but air has to go somewhere since the spring pressure cant be adjusted to increase boost. so it works on the same concept as a bleed valve. 

k so after a few days of driving with the diagrams setup I found some issues. 
First, I forgot that the C2 ecu doesn't like wasted air so although its not much air being lost it's still enough to occasionally stall the car.. 
Also with the air leaking out it kind of slows the spool of the turbo. So not I am just using the big piece to control boost.


----------

